
Amazon Should Implement 2-Factor Authentication for It's Non-AWS Customers - godzillabrennus
https://www.change.org/p/jeff-bezos-amazon-should-implement-2-factor-authentication-for-it-s-non-aws-customers?recruiter=33469168&utm_source=share_for_starters&utm_medium=copyLink
======
enginnr
They are a bit late to the game on this one, and are leaving millions of
customers at risk. Thankfully they use TLS for their checkout, but their store
is quite well known for being cleartexted. See:
[http://smerity.com/articles/2015/amazon_information_leakage....](http://smerity.com/articles/2015/amazon_information_leakage.html)

